# new headliner fabric in mk4 gli



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a vw tech and recently I ordered a new headliner, carpet and jute through the dealer for the sunroof drain recall. The headliner fabric is a dark charcoal color with a different texture than the original, which was black. This fabric seems to be the same type introduced in mk5 gti interiors. I want to wrap all 6 of the pillar trims in the same fabric so the fabric matches. Does anyone know what this fabric is called and what adhesive to use? I'v read some use 3m 90 spray adhesive. 

Most of the pillar fabric was coming loose so I peeled off the factory fabric and re-adhered them with some off the shelf elmers glue that sprayed clear and had a fast set time. The pillar trims came out extremely well with a factory look. So I'm confident that I can redo the trim in the new fabric. I'm kind of anal when it comes to tedious jobs. I thrive when others start throwing things lol.

Mylast question is, when cutting the new fabric, is it best to cut it large enough to wrap around the edges to adhere to the back of the trim? The factory fabric is cut flush with the edges and it might have aided in its peeling in the first place.


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

http://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/jayjvw2395/

link to a album that shows the new headliner texture and color. It was noticeably lighter than the original. First pic is of the old headliner. Yes, the mexicans forgot to punch the holes for the drivers front oh-**** handle. I think it makes the headliner unique so I kept it as is.


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## madonionrings (Oct 20, 2009)

Not to steal the thread or change its direction, but can you elaborate on the recall replacement? My headliner has issues due to the sunroof leak recall and has been 'fixed' with cut nipples. Can I successfully convince them to replace my headliner as well?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=38.776465,-77.085534


----------



## madonionrings (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

the headliner Is covered under the recall if you had your drain back up and allow water in the compartment which settles under the carpet. Is there water stains on the headliner or a mold smell in the car?


----------



## madonionrings (Oct 20, 2009)

Errhm there are minor stains from the headliner. No mold or smell though. Mostly the headliner is just falling. Both my 02 and 04 GTIs have this issue but the dealer sent me to this 800 number for the first one and VW denied me.

Can you explain the process you went through to get this done? I would really like them to replace the headliner on the 04 because of the water leaks. It basically came down in small amounts through the passenger visor area.


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

on either of these cars, was the carpet and jute replaced? If all they had to do Is snip the drains then you may be s.o.l. Perhaps you could try to make the case that the car had water inside the vehicle before the recall was completed and was missed during the recall. Personally, I worked for this dealer for 6 years so I just had them order everything that was covered and I put it in myself and my friend, who still works there, got paid for the job.


----------



## mrco78 (Jan 15, 2010)

you just been pm'd


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Jayj said:


> Mylast question is, when cutting the new fabric, is it best to cut it large enough to wrap around the edges to adhere to the back of the trim? The factory fabric is cut flush with the edges and it might have aided in its peeling in the first place.


Leave a bit of extra to wrap around the back side of the trim pieces. That is how I have always done it. Better assurance it will not peel.:thumbup:


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

5i1verbu11et said:


> Leave a bit of extra to wrap around the back side of the trim pieces. That is how I have always done it. Better assurance it will not peel.:thumbup:


thank you for the reply. Seen some of your work on the forums, very impressive.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Jayj said:


> thank you for the reply. Seen some of your work on the forums, very impressive.


You are welcome. Thank you for the compliments.:thumbup:


----------

